# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj familjen e Ethem Cerri nga Policani i Skraparit

## jetmirmorina

pershendetje te gjithve ?  jam duke kerkuar nje familie e cila nuk asht e zhdukur  por jeton ne Poliqan te Skraparit ?  Kemi qen te strehuar ne ket familje mirpo pas luftes na kan hup te gjitha kontaktet  me ta ?
Ju kisha lut qe  kush e nje let me ndihmon ne gjetjen e ndonje numri te telefonit apo address elektronike ?


nese se njihni  ateher nese kini naj te afert i cili jeton ne Poliqan ma jepni addressen e tij  ne msn ne menyr qe me mujt me gjet ma let ?

ju pershendes me respekt nga jetmir morina ?

----------


## fioreal

Une e njof kete familje dhe do mundohem tu marr ndonje nr kontakti.Do jet pak problemi se jane larg prej meje dhe se di sa kohe mund te me marr.

----------


## jetmirmorina

ok flm shum  fioreal  e qmoj  shum ndihmen tende?

----------


## Brari

duhet pergezuar jetmiri..  sepse nuk e harron mirberesin..pra familjen qe e strehoi ne ato dit te veshitira..

shum familje te shqiperise jan vllazeruar me te kosoves..pikerisht nga ato kohera te veshtira kur familjet shqiptare i hapen dyert te ikurve nga kosova..
por ka dhe familje e individe te kosoves.. qe nuk u kujtuan asnji here..qoft dhe me nji kartoline.. ti pershendesin mirberesit e tyre .. pra familjet mikpritese te shqiperise..

respekte familjeve shqiptare qe priten e mbajten  me dashuri..  familje kosovare.. e pa u kerkuar asnji qindarke ..


kjo eshte atdhetaria..

..

----------

